# My Angel



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The time has come, finally, for me to tell my story. I know many of you may already know, but I need to just say this openly and get it out. As hard as it seems at first, "time" does make things easier.

Ok, here it is. ....where to start? well this is it: On December 5th I was down in our den playing with Angel, she loved coming out of her playpen to run around and get crazy  . She was having a ball!!! - so I thought, let me grab her tube of Nutracal off the kitchen counter (which is literally 10 steps away). I went to scoop her up to take her with me, but she was enjoying herself and her toys so much...and Stan was upstairs changing so I made the decision to leave her there for a minute. As I reached the counter Stan came down the stairs and headed down into the den (2 steps down). Well Angel was delighted to see him and ran to him, (like a rocket) and somehow they got to the same place at the same time and she ended up under his foot. I believe he saw her coming, but she was so fast and he tried to avoid her but - well obviously it wasn't possible. I picked her tiny body up and she was struggling to move, then she went limp - I tried giving her mouth-to-mouth, I frantically called two different vets and an emergency vet and got answering machines at all of them. She stopped moving all together - and so did we, in a sense. I paced and paced my mind was a blank - what just happened, I was in a panic! Stan couldn't stop crying and mentioned something about killing himself - it was the worst thing that has ever happened to us - ever. I wrapped her body in her baby blanket and placed her in her little bed making sure not to cover her face - we both secretly hoped maybe she'd come back during the night. (dumb, but we weren't ready to give her up at that point).
We took her to the vet the next morning - he picked up her ashes a week later.

I wanted to reach out to my friends on SM - but I was so absolutely devistated, that if someone, just one person said something hurtful (even unintentional) I wouldn't have been able to handle it. I have told some people who sent me PM's - although I received so many, I may not have been able to get back to everyone, some PM's got buried and I appoligize. And I want to thank everyone for being so understanding. Yes, we know it was an accident, but the guilt - my god, the guilt is horrible.

So that's the story. One strange thing about this is that I opened the kids Secret Santa gifts a week early and took pictures and Angel was in them. I had to wait until December 8th to post them - God, that was hard. Normally I believe I would have waited until I was supposed to open them.... :bysmilie: 

We loved that pup - Stan had formed a special bond with her in those three short weeks and he was always bragging about how smart she was. He's been saying he needs another pup now to make things better. Personally, I don't think another maltese will ever be another Angel, she was special. Maybe God thought so too and he wanted her back.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OH Pat. Thats so awful for you guys. I remember her in her little pink ss gift. She was so tiny and cute. Try not to be hard on yourselves as it was an accident. She was just so small. You are in my prayers and thoughts. Another little one will come to you, i know it will. It might make it easier on your poor husband. No one will replace her but it was her little time and try to be okay. 

I am crying for you both.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 15 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706524


> Personally, I don't think another maltese will ever be another Angel, she was special. Maybe God thought so too and he wanted her back.[/B]


I think she was a special Angel God wanted back by Christmas. [attachment=46938:big_hug.gif]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

God Bless you and Stan.......Pat, I am so sorry!!! She was a beautiful little baby and I saved the picture of her that you posted with the pink sock that you cut and made for her the first time. I know you loved her with all your heart~~~~I loved her too!!! Thank you for posting this, I know it was very hard to do. I love You Pat!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh my God! My heart aches for you and your husband. God Bless you both


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, Pat I've thinking about you and Angel for a while now. I just felt something was wrong, but didn't want to bother you. I can't even imagine what you've been going through. I can't tell you the number of times we stepped on Bogie when he was a puppy. We had a bell on him to warn us when he was near. Even that didn't stop the occasional accident. I am just in tears of over your loss. Please try and believe it's not you or Stan's fault. I can't even imagine the heartbreak you're going through. I'm glad you could finally share some of your pain with us. We all love you and your darling babies. I wish I could do something to help the pain go away.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Pat :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: Pat - you know that I am really really sorry - all this happened around the same time - Max, Lulu and Angel.

I was the big mouth that innocently asked where you were and that you weren't sharing Angel with us - I was alerted by another caring sm member what happened to our poor darling Angel.

I am glad in a way that hardly no one picked up on that post and responded and it got buried.

Angel was just that - she was a tiny little Angel that accidently fell from heaven for a short time and God noticed his perfect little Malt was missing and swooped her back up ...

The whole thing is very upsetting but she is at "Rainbow Bridge" with Max and Lulu keeping an eye on her.

Hugs to you my dear girlfriend,

It's hard but it will get better :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss that happened so soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry you all are going through this :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Pat. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pat, I am so very sorry this happened. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 








Joy


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm among those who have accidentally stepped on my baby too and my little baby isn't all that little. Every time I accidentally step on him I thank God for giving me an extra large Maltese. 

Just wait a little while and when you are ready, find yourself another baby to love. It truly will help you heal. I had to find a new home for my special large hound a year and a half ago. It tore me up even though I knew she was in a fabulous home. I even went to visit her occasionally and cried every time I went home. Finally I decided it was time and I found my dog. Biscuit is such a fun little dog, he has me laughing and down on the floor playing with him. He has healed my heart. You will know when the time is right and your heart wil be healed as well but give it time.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I had a feeling something happened since we hadn't seen any pictures. I wish I could give you a big hug even though I know that wouldn't heal a broken heart. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG! Pat... That is just so unreal, so unbelievable. Poor, poor Stan. I can't imagine how he must feel. And, you... Of course it was an accident and you know you really don't have anything to feel guilty over. Many of us have stepped on our baby's little legs or paws; it's just one of those things that do happen. 

I wonder why we weren't hearing anything about Angel, but figured ya'll were just caught up with the holiday stuff. Oh, I'm so very, very sorry. Special hugs to you and to Stan. You two are such special people. May God keep his arms around you and surround you with his peace.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: I'm so sorry,I don't know how to say how sorry I am Pat. I don't know how many times I started a pm to you to ask about your little Angel.I had the feeling something was very wrong, but didn't want to pry. I'm devastated for you & Stan over the loss of your precious little baby girl & can certainly understand your heartbreak. I'm truly very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, my heart goes out to you and your husband. This could've happened to anyone. I'm so 
sorry your Angel is truly one now. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh man... I can't handle reading stuff like this......


I'm so sorry Pat.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, what a tragic turn of events. I'm so very sorry for your loss of that precious Angel..... :crying: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat, I am so sorry for you, and Stan. My heart has been aching for you both.

Lina is right, Angel, Max and Lulu, are running around in heaven. 

We love you, Pat :grouphug:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for you guys. I can't imagine the grief you must be feeling. I hope that time will help to heal.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pat, hugs to you and you DH :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh gosh, I' m so sorry for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat even with me already knowing what happened I got tears in my eyes reading your post. I know how devastated you and Stan are by this and I'm so sorry it happened. I'm still heartsick for you both. I know it will get better as time goes on and you'll find another beautiful baby that needs you. She won't replace Angel in your heart but she'll help fill a void in your home.
Pat I wish I was closer so I could give you a big hug. 
Please give Archie, Abbey and Tinker a hug for us.
Love to you and Stan, 
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 15 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706604


> Pat even with me already knowing what happened I got tears in my eyes reading your post. I know how devastated you and Stan are by this and I'm so sorry it happened. I'm still heartsick for you both. I know it will get better as time goes on and you'll find another beautiful baby that needs you. She won't replace Angel in your heart but she'll help fill a void in your home.
> Pat I wish I was closer so I could give you a big hug.
> Please give Archie, Abbey and Tinker a hug for us.[/B]




Pat, that is exactly what i feel i just couldn't find the right words. I know how hard it was for you to write this, but i'm glad that you did. Just remember we are all here for you and we love you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I know it had to be painful to write this post, but thank you for letting us know.

I'm praying for peace for you and Stan as you continue to grieve.

Blessings,
Glenda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my God Pat!!!!! I am so sorry and just wish I could comfort you in some way.
Please know that you and Stan are in our hearts and prayers.

Marsha


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, I ache for what you and Stan have been going through. What a horrible and tragic accident. Time will heal your pain and hopefully another little one will appear for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat I am so sorry to hear about your sweet little Angel. I can't imagine what you and Stan are going through. My prayers are with you and I hope that time will help you heal. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry about Angel.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened! anyone who has ever had a spunky puppy know how easy it is for them to get under foot and I'm just so very sorry this happened to you and your husband. *hugs you*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Pat, I had no idea! I'm so, so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Angel. :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pat I'm so sorry this happened to you and your husband :grouphug: :grouphug: 

It was an accident and could've happened to anyone. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: (((You & Stan & Angel))) I hope the grief lessens soon and you can feel joy again when you think of her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Pat... bless your heart! I'm so sorry.. may the LORD heal your and your husbands heart!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 16 2009, 05:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706625


> Pat, I ache for what you and Stan have been going through. What a horrible and tragic accident. Time will heal your pain and hopefully another little one will appear for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Linda said exactly what I would have. Hugs to you and Stan :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, bless you, Stan and little Angel.

That little girl knew nothing but love...that my friend, is a cherished cherished gift. 

Our hearts ache, along with yours. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Pat, my heart breaks for you and Stan. I am so sorry.

Please know that you and Stan will be in my prayers and thoughts. 

Angel is ... an Angel. And, I am sure Angel wants you to let go of any guilt, like you expressed in your letter to us. It was an accident, Pat. 

I pray God gives both you and Stan comfort and peace. rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Pat, Stan, and Angel :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


Marie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Pat, I love you and I am here for you, as always. x0x0x0x N


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so so sorry Pati!! I had no idea... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

May God bless you and Stan both. You and Stan will be in my thoughts and prayers.

(((HUGS))))


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:smcry: :smcry: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Keeping you and Stan in my prayers. I'm so sorry. 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

I am so sorry to hear about what happened. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm sooo sorry :bysmilie: :crying: :crying 2:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear about your little Angel. I cannot even begin to imagine how hard that is on you and Stan. I pray you will be able to gradually have a lessining of the pain and remember Angel as she was when she was with you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, for understanding our pain...I'm sorry I didn't come forward sooner. I'm so used to being a shy person and I was afraid. I should have know you guys would have never been mean.

And thank you Nanci (Puttiepie) for all your support, I couldn't have made it without your help. 
Nanci is the first person I called that night, she has been my rock all along.


And thank you Joe, you'll never really know how much I needed to hear your understanding words....

Ok, I thought I was all cried out. .....evidently I was wrong....but this time it's more like tears of happiness for having found such wonderful friends.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 15 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706800


> Thank you, everyone, for understanding our pain...I'm sorry I didn't come forward sooner. I'm so used to being a shy person and I was afraid. I should have know you guys would have never been mean.
> 
> And thank you Nanci (Puttiepie) for all your support, I couldn't have made it without your help.
> Nanci is the first person I called that night, she has been my rock all along.
> ...



YOU SHY :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 15 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706800


> Thank you, everyone, for understanding our pain...I'm sorry I didn't come forward sooner. I'm so used to being a shy person and I was afraid. I should have know you guys would have never been mean.
> 
> And thank you Nanci (Puttiepie) for all your support, I couldn't have made it without your help.
> Nanci is the first person I called that night, she has been my rock all along.
> ...


Oh sweetie, I want to give you a hug so badly! :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so so sorry for your tragic loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

im sooooo sorry to read this post.  but miss angel is now with her new owner... in a better place! be strong


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My heart is just breaking for all of you.....((hugs))


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

We are all crying with you....that's what friends do. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Pat - I can imagine how you must feel, but please know that this could happen to anyone - in fact I know of someone here in the city that did the
same thing, with the same result. I'm surprised I haven't done it yet, because Bonbon is always getting underfoot. Accidents happen, and it sucks, but
that's just the way it is, and now your Angel :innocent: is with all the other angels. She wants to tell you and Stan not to be so sad, and that bad things
happen to good people! I'm so, so sorry this happened! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Pat, I'm so glad that you shared this tragic accident with your SM family. This type of accident could have happened to any of us. 

[attachment=46950:crying.JPG]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat....no words can express how truly sorry I am. My heart goes out to you and Stan. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Pat, how tragic. I'm so very sorry you have lost your little Angel. We all loved her too and feel the loss along with you and Stan. I wondered why she wasn't in your siggy picture or the one before it. I was going to ask you but something stopped me. We all must have known something wasn't right. God love you and Stan and may he wrap his loving arms around you and ease your pain. I can understand you having to wait to talk about about it. Talk all you want now, dear Pat, we will all be here for you. My heart is breaking for you, Stan and Angel. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Pat, I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, Pat, I am just reading this. Sending Hugs & Prayers your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I remember when I first got Abbey & came down off of a step ladder & stepped right on her...Thank God she was okay, but I know how quickly such an accident can happen. I pray time will heal you & Stan's hearts! My heart truly breaks for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Pat, you know how sorry I am about Angel. I'm so sad for you and Stan. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: Pat , I saw your post before but I couldn't reply :smcry: I can't find the words to tell you how sorry I am. I just wanted to hug you and Stan :grouphug: :grouphug: we love you guys


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE


> YOU SHY :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ?????????????????????????????????????[/B]



Yes. Well, usually anyway. Before I had a glass of wine. :blush:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey girlfriend, I love you and we are gonna get through this tragic accident. I still feel so bad for you and Stan. :grouphug: Please know that I am here anytime you need a shoulder. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat and Stan I am so deeply sorry for your loss. It was an accident and there is no explaining it away, also it was not any body's fault.

With my deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There just aren't words to express how very sorry I am. I think it sounds like so many of us 'sensed' something was wrong. I wanted to pm you several times, but didn't know what to ask or say. I'm so glad you told your SM family. Grief and guilt are horrible to deal with alone. But shame is something that can really over power you. And it just seems to build when kept in the dark. There is just something healing about bringing the truth out into the light. And there is no reason to feel guilt or shame. It was an accident. Like others have said, it could happen to any of us. I pray that you and Stan can heal from this tragedy. I'm so very sorry and wish there was more I could do. We all love you. And we're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Pat, i'm so glad you were able to tell your story and your friends and family have helped you through this, you and Stan have been in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know I love you my friend :hugging:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: im so sorry for ur loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: ur precious angel will never be forgotten


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Pat my heart is just breaking for you. I am so sorry that you and your husband had to go through that. Thank you for telling us, please know we are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Pat, I don't even know what to say. I am so very sorry. As the others have said, it was an accident and you and Stan shouldn't blame yourselves. Please know that we are all here for you and Stan. We all grieve with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Pat I am so sorry for you and your husband. That is so awful for you both to endure. Try to remember the happy times and give and receive lots of love from Archie, Abbie and Tink. I hope your husband isn't too hard on himself, it was an accident. :crying: 

Robin


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:crying: I'm so sorry, Pat!!!! :grouphug: You must be heartbroken!!!! Hugs to you and your hubby!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, I don't even know the words to say. :bysmilie: 

I am so, so sorry about your loss. :grouphug: I wish I 

could give you the biggest hug right now. I hope your

heart mends soon, and the grief and sadness are replaced

with the sweet memories you shared with your sweet Angel.

And please do not blame yourself for this. Like the others 

have mentioned, this could have happened to anyone. :grouphug: 

Hugs to you, Stan, A&A, and Tink. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Pat!!! My heart is breaking for you!

I was so excited for you when you put pics up of Angel! I just hadn't had time to email. She was an Angel and I can't imagine a more perfect name for her. They must have been missing her heaven. 

Please don't feel guilty - it was an accident. No one could ever question how much you love and care for your baby's. I had many scares with Izzy as a baby so I know how easy it is for them to get hurt. she still get's underfoot sometimes and scares me to death. 

Hugs and tons of love to you and your hubby.

Leslie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug: My heart hurts!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Pat and Stan,
My deepest condolences to you both. Please don't ever feel alone. Please don't ever feel that I would judge you. I truly care about you. I hope you don't blame yourselves. Please take care.
Love, 
Kerry
xoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I am so sorry for the loss you and Stan have suffered. I cannot imagine how devastated you and Stan must be. I pray that God wraps his arms around both of you and that Stan understands how easily accidents like this can happen and that it was no one's fault. 

I dropped Sophie when she was only 9 weeks old when she jumped out of my arms and fell to the concrete floor. I thought I had lost her and felt so guilty that it had happened. Hubby was so upset that he actually fainted. Yes, my big combat vet fainted at the sight of his baby on the ground. 

I cannot compare what happened to Sophie to your loss of Angel, but I just pray that Stan understands that he is not at fault - it can and does happen to others - even those who love their babies with all of their hearts like you and Stan loved Angel. 

I know I'm not eloquent with my words as others, but I just wish I could hug both of you and make all of your hurt go away.

Linda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: i'm so sorry to hear about baby angel :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
like the others have said, i'm sure the Man Upstairs needed her back so soon for a reason. you had amazing times with her, albeit too few. i'm certain that she knows that what happened was no one's fault and she will always be loved by so many people here on SM. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

noselicks from a buttercup~~~


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry to read what had happened. :crying: hugs to you and Stan. :grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Pat, I just heard about your tragedy just last night. I am so very sorry about your little Angel! I, too, am at a loss for words. This could have happened to any of us. Please know that you, Stan and Angel are in our prayers. We are so lucky to have a site like this where we all are like family. When one hurts, we all hurt. Love to you, Stan and your little Angel!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Angel...God needed his little Angel back.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Pat, I am so very sorry for you and Stan. I can't begin to imagine the pain that you and Stan are feeling. Please don't feel guilty. Know that we are all here for you and that Angel is being loved and taken care of at the Bridge by all of those that went before her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: praying for you and your hubby stan ..


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Please tell Stan not to beat him self up it was an accident sometimes things just happen.....

I am sorry for your loss.....and i think you are right God needed her more! She is now a special Angel.

xoxoxox
nancy


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Pat, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Angel...You and Stan are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Pat, 

I dont think I have responded to this thread, but I just wanted to tell you that my heart breaks for your loss...You and Stan have been in my prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat, 

I am so sorry to hear about this heartache that you and your husband have had to endure. It was an accident and nothing more - there is no fault to place on anyone. Please accept my deepest condolences and :heart: love. 

Erin and Hunter


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no words to take your pain away but I am truly sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- you know how sad I've been with you and Stan and how many prayers I've said. As I told you earlier, "Angel was just too PERFECT for this World and God needed her back."

My heart is with you and Stan. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm just reading this thread now and feel so terribly sad for you and Stan.....please know you're both in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I am SO sorry. She was such a sweet little "Angel". I was going to post just the other day asking why I hadnt seen her precious little face. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I was wondering about your new baby and went looking for pictures, and I see this... I am so very sorry and sad for your loss and this experience. I'm thinking of you, big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this bad news pat...  I'm keeping you in my prayers rayer:


----------

